# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  DỰ Ớn mạ xuyên lỗ mạch in

## biết tuốt

nhân tiện ngoài hà nội vừa có bão to em lập luôn thớt này  :Wink:  cũng không biết post vào đâu cho hợp đành nhét vào đây , bác mod thấy chuyển đâu hợ thì chuyển hộ em
vấn đề này là vấn đề nút thắt để cho mạch tự chế lên tầm cao mới   :Wink:  
em có lượm lặt được tài liệu trên mạng ,có khi các bác cũng đã có nhưng em cứ post lên , cao thủ , thấp thủ nào làm đựoc rồi cứ khoe lên cho ae cay cú làm theo  :Big Grin: 
Quy trinh ma xuyen lop mach in _mach dong_.pdf

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

Cái này chắc bác *ngocanhld2802* nghiên cứu nhiều lắm rồi đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ngọc anh có thành quả trưng lên cho ae học hỏi chơi bác , em hứa không hỏi bí quyết  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

ôi, đây là lần đầu tiên thấy bác "biết tuốt" post lên 1 bài hay thế này  :Wink: )

Từ trước tới giờ em cứ tưởng mạ xuyên lỗ phải dùng Pd, hoặc phosphine hoặc keo dẫn điện để activate chứ. Thế cái "Sữa" bên trong tài liệu đó là gì hả bác?

Ngoài ra, em chỉ góp ý là nếu được thì các bác nên né HF & H2So4 khi làm thí nghiệm tại gia. HCl em bị vài lần ko sao chứ H2SO4 đã hơn, lủng da thịt thành sẹo lồi vĩnh viễn. Em chưa dùng HF nhưng nghe đâu so với HF thì H2So4 chỉ đáng xách dép.

----------


## hunter_dt

> ôi, đây là lần đầu tiên thấy bác "biết tuốt" post lên 1 bài hay thế này )
> 
> Từ trước tới giờ em cứ tưởng mạ xuyên lỗ phải dùng Pd, hoặc phosphine hoặc keo dẫn điện để activate chứ. Thế cái "Sữa" bên trong tài liệu đó là gì hả bác?
> 
> Ngoài ra, em chỉ góp ý là nếu được thì các bác nên né HF & H2So4 khi làm thí nghiệm tại gia. HCl em bị vài lần ko sao chứ H2SO4 đã hơn, lủng da thịt thành sẹo lồi vĩnh viễn. Em chưa dùng HF nhưng nghe đâu so với HF thì H2So4 chỉ đáng xách dép.


HF là loại axit khủng nhất mà bác. Bác xem phim Breaking Bad chưa, nó cho xác vào 1 cái thùng phi nhựa, cho 2 chai HF cỡ chai dầu ăn nhà mình ý ==>> ra nước hết luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## jimmyli

hàng Mĩ nó khác hàng Tàu hunter_dt ơi, mà lão Walt sài 2 can chứ không phải 2 chai nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

hình như a xít HF này nó ăn thằng vào xương luôn thì phải , nên khi bị nó ngấm qua da thịt ăn vào xương , vậy nên phải có bột đá bên cạnh khi bị dính thì bôi ngay bột đá vào , nói chung nguy hiểm , em không chơi loại này
@ bác gà mờ , sữa , rượu em cũng chả biết nó là gì , chắc là bí danh của cơ sở này
a xít ở đây chủ yếu dùng để xâm thực cho lỗ via tăng khản năng bám khi mạ hoá học ở lỗ cũng giống như ta chà nhám trong cơ khí vậy
để tối em rỗi tóm tắt phương pháp cho các bác " theo dõi  nắm bắt tình hình "  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Theo tài liệu kia thì khó quá, hôm trước bác nhatson có mấy video đem nung với mực ấy, trông có vẻ dễ làm hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái đó của bác Sơn em có làm rồi, có mấy điểm khác nhau:

1. Tài liệu của bác "Biết tuốt" là tài liệu chuẩn, làm đàng hoàng nên nó có vẻ lằng nhằng. Trên thực tế chỉ cần 2 công đoạn: activate lỗ & mạ. Nguyên nhân phải activate lỗ là do lỗ khoan của bác ko dẫn điện, do đó ko mạ được, phải activate. Tuy nhiên phương pháp nhúng dùng trong sản xuất hàng loạt thì phải dùng Paladi, giá siêu mắc. Em đoán cái sữa bác biết tuốt nói chính là muối Paladi á. Ko biết có pp nào khác để activate bằng dung dịch ngon bổ rẻ mà ko cần Pd ko?

2. Mạ theo phương pháp dùng keo của LKF: phương pháp này làm ít thì phù hợp, làm nhiều thì cực hơn do activate hàng loạt chỉ cần nhúng vào dung dịch là xong, còn dùng keo thì bác phải quét rồi hút bằng bàn chân không, lằng nhằng hơn.

3. Phương pháp mạ con nhà nghèo: sử dụng Calcium hypophosphite. Cái hóa chất này bác kiếm ở Việt Nam đỏ mắt luôn & ở Mẽo là bị cấm tiệt. Em ko nhớ hồi đó làm sao em kiếm ra món này nhưng chỉ nhớ là "pain in the ass". Phương pháp này rẻ tiền nhưng activate lằng nhằng, phải nung, chưa kể nó phân hủy ra phosphine là chất độc, dễ cháy nên dùng nhiều cũng ko phải là giải pháp hay.

4. PP đóng rivet: 1 pp nữa nhưng ít xài là sử dụng through hole rivet. Mấy con rivet này thấy dễ làm mà ko hiểu sao đắt lòi mắt luôn. Giá đắt, làm lâu và cực.

Do đó ko phải không có lý do mà làm ít thì người ta dùng pp của LKF & làm nhiều thì phải activate bằng Pd đâu. Riêng em thì do em lười biếng, nghèo quá nên né được through hole thì né. Cùng lắm thì xuyên lỗ ở chỗ nào dễ dễ á, rồi dùng dây đồng xuyên qua, hàn cho khỏe. Bí quá thì bên em xài pp của LKF.

----------

anhcos

----------


## biết tuốt

em xin phép trình bày phương pháp mà ae ta ít nhiều biết sơ sơ nhưng chưa sờ lần nào  :Wink:  
 quy trình gồm 2 bước :
 1 bươc 1 : mạ hoá học vào lỗ via để làm cho lỗ via có khản năng dấn điện (cái này khó )
 2 bước 2 : đem đi mạ điện phân, cái này dễ hơn

hôm nọ xem qua qua cái video bác nhatson đưa thì họ cũng làm 2 bước trên , nhưng em chưa hiểu trong đoạn mạ hoá học họ nung ? họ dùng hoá chất gì mà cần nung?
chiều nay chui vào tàng kinh gác của em lôi ra được bí kíp dấu kín hơn 10 năm nay  :Wink:  

mạ điện đại pháp , trong này có trình bày phương pháp mạ hoá học , tiếc là em không có máy scan để scan post lên cho các bác cùng nghiên cứu 
mạ hoá học lên phi kim:
 có mạ đồng, mạ ni ken
 ta quan tâm đến mạ hoá học lên phi kim:
mạ đồng  : dùng dung dịch đồng sunfat CUSo4   , (dạng tinh thể màu xanh -đã mua )
            + với 1 chất gì quên mất rồi  :Wink:    để tao ra phức đồng 
    dung dịch này cho tác dụng với focmoon - HCHO   thì ion đồng bị khử và bám vào bề mặt vật phi kim 
để hôm nào kiếm hoá chất thử phát

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cố lên bác, anh em đang mong chờ kết quả của bác

----------


## duonghoang

Phuơng pháp này ở nhà tự làm thấy có vẻ mới đây nhưng thấy phức tạp quá, ko biết có bền nữa ko, mà nói chung thì làm cái này biết cho vui thôi mấy bác, còn đem vào hoạt động sản xuất thì đi đặt làm cho chắc ăn, ở nhà làm chơi thì xỏ cái chân linh kiện vào hàn 2 bên là xong ấy mà, xấu tí nhưng mà nó bền.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, công ty em bấy lâu nay tự làm mạch từ A-Z, có đủ đồ chơi để in mạch, phủ xanh, in silk, có cả đồ để mạ đồng & mạ thiếc & bàn chân không để activate cho mạ xuyên lỗ bằng keo dẫn điện. Em cũng nghĩ như bác, xỏ xỏ dây đồng/chân linh kiện vào hàn cho nó bền. Mạ xuyên lỗ lằng nhằng hơn mà chất lương chưa chắc đảm bảo. 

Tuy nhiên, em cũng đang trông chờ xem công thức mạ đồng lên phi kim ko cần hoạt hóa bằng Sn-Pd của bác "biết tuốt" ra sao?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hehe, công ty em bấy lâu nay tự làm mạch từ A-Z, có đủ đồ chơi để in mạch, phủ xanh, in silk, có cả đồ để mạ đồng & mạ thiếc & bàn chân không để activate cho mạ xuyên lỗ bằng keo dẫn điện. Em cũng nghĩ như bác, xỏ xỏ dây đồng/chân linh kiện vào hàn cho nó bền. Mạ xuyên lỗ lằng nhằng hơn mà chất lương chưa chắc đảm bảo. 
> 
> Tuy nhiên, em cũng đang trông chờ xem công thức activate ko cần Pd của bác "biết tuốt" ra sao? Nếu nó dễ dùng, bền, nhanh thì quá tốt.


ủa bác gà mờ làm mạch in hả  ? , 
em thấy trong công nghiệp chắc nó mạ đồng trực tiếp thì phải bỏ qua bước mạ hoá học cổ lỗ 
em sợ làm bác thất vọng  :Cool:  đấy  , bên bác đã làm kinh doanh sao không kiếm cha nào bên hoá về tư vấn cho nhanh

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bên em ko sống bằng nghề làm mạch in mà bằng nghề làm culi, ai sai gì làm nấy. Có điều họ hay yêu cầu gấp nên phải tự xử từ a-z chứ ko thì ko kịp giao hàng.

Bác hỏi thử giùm em xem nó mạ đồng trực tiếp bằng cách nào nhé? Em cũng đang wan tâm, chưa nghe đến vu mạ xuyên lỗ mà ko cần wa mạ hóa học bao giờ.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Hehe, công ty em bấy lâu nay tự làm mạch từ A-Z, có đủ đồ chơi để in mạch, phủ xanh, in silk, có cả đồ để mạ đồng & mạ thiếc & bàn chân không để activate cho mạ xuyên lỗ bằng keo dẫn điện. Em cũng nghĩ như bác, xỏ xỏ dây đồng/chân linh kiện vào hàn cho nó bền. Mạ xuyên lỗ lằng nhằng hơn mà chất lương chưa chắc đảm bảo. 
> Tuy nhiên, em cũng đang trông chờ xem công thức mạ đồng lên phi kim ko cần hoạt hóa bằng Sn-Pd của bác "biết tuốt" ra sao?


Nếu không có gì ngại thì bác cho em hỏi bên bác tự làm mạch bằng phương pháp nào thế ạ? (ủi, cảm quang, in lụa...?)

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nếu không có gì ngại thì bác cho em hỏi bên bác tự làm mạch bằng phương pháp nào thế ạ? (ủi, cảm quang, in lụa...?)


mần ăn mà đi ủi khách oánh vỡ mẹt bác ợ , đến em làm chơi còn dùng sơn cảm quang nữa là, em mua 1 hôpk 1kg dùng 2 năm nay chưa hết , in lụa dùng để in thông số ,vv.. cho nhanh thôi chứ làm mạch không hiệu quả lắm

----------

ga_cnc

----------


## Gamo

> Nếu không có gì ngại thì bác cho em hỏi bên bác tự làm mạch bằng phương pháp nào thế ạ? (ủi, cảm quang, in lụa...?)


 :Cool:  bí mật quốc gia... em làm bằng phương pháp in trực tiếp, nhưng bên công ty cũng đủ đồ nghề cho cảm quang & in lụa luôn, tàn dư của chế độ cũ  :Wink: 

Nếu bác nào làm cảm quang, giờ đừng dùng sơn cảm quang nữa, mất công lắm, chuyển qua dry film cho nó khỏe.

----------

anhcos, ga_cnc

----------


## anhcos

> bí mật quốc gia... em làm bằng phương pháp in trực tiếp, nhưng bên công ty cũng đủ đồ nghề cho cảm quang & in lụa luôn, tàn dư của chế độ cũ 
> 
> Nếu bác nào làm cảm quang, giờ đừng dùng sơn cảm quang nữa, mất công lắm, chuyển qua dry film cho nó khỏe.


Dry film là thế nào bác, bật mí thêm tí nữa đi để mình go gồ, tiếng Việt gọi là gì bác...

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tiếng Việt gọi là phim khô  :Wink: 

Nói đùa thôi, món này bác phải đặt từ nước ngoài thôi chứ ở VN hình như chưa có bán. Cơ bản là thay vì bác phải pha sơn, xịt, nướng khô rất là tốn công, thời gian & dễ sai thì bác chỉ cần dán cái film này lên, lăn qua máy ép nhiệt cho nó dính chắc vào là đi chụp được rồi.

Bác kiếm được chỗ nào bán thì post lên anh em tham khảo với nhé, cả photoresist & soldermask luôn. Cái dry film soldermask em dùng mỏng quá nên em đang muốn kiếm nhà cung cấp mới.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Dry film là thế nào bác, bật mí thêm tí nữa đi để mình go gồ, tiếng Việt gọi là gì bác...


Chắc là liên quan đến công việc nên bác ấy không tiện nói, mình nên thông cảm  :Wink:  
Dry film cũng là 1 dạng làm mạch in cảm quang thôi, thay vì dùng mực cảm quang phun lên board (như bác biết tốt) thì cái này dùng màng film dán lên board đồng rồi đem chụp ấy mà  :Cool:

----------


## ga_cnc

> Hehe, tiếng Việt gọi là phim khô 
> 
> Nói đùa thôi, món này bác phải đặt từ nước ngoài thôi chứ ở VN hình như chưa có bán. Cơ bản là thay vì bác phải pha sơn, xịt, nướng khô rất là tốn công, thời gian & dễ sai thì bác chỉ cần dán cái film này lên, lăn qua máy ép nhiệt cho nó dính chắc vào là đi chụp được rồi.
> 
> Bác kiếm được chỗ nào bán thì post lên anh em tham khảo với nhé, cả photoresist & soldermask luôn. Cái dry film soldermask em dùng mỏng quá nên em đang muốn kiếm nhà cung cấp mới.


Bác nhanh tay quá nhỉ  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Các bác ngoài Bắc có thể hỏi thử coi phải không, em trong Nam nên chịu, không sờ tận tay nên cũng không biết được có đúng không
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-1603-phi...l#.U5Hl7nZQWwE

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có lý quá nhỉ, bán buôn ế ẩm em mở shop bán dry film cho mấy ông cnc  :Wink:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vấn đề film khô thì mình đang cung cấp đây. Nó thực hiệu quá, và thích nghi với các bác làm thủ công, và ngay cả trong công nghiệp  một số đơn vị hiện nay đã ko dùng mực cảm quang nữa. 
 Tiện ích của film khô là đáp ứng thời gian nhanh, kiểm soát đường mạch ngay khi chup xong
   Một vài hình ảnh ví dụ mình làm bằng pp cảm quang thủ công :





   BOTTOM



  TOP



 Các bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm một số hình ảnh ở đây : http://www.phipdong.com/2013/12/mot-...-thu-cong.html

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, jimmyli, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Bac show hang cai may chup cua bac dc ko? Chup dep qua  :Wink:

----------


## duonghoang

Cái trên mình mạ thiếc hả bác, bác có thể nói sơ sơ về vụ này cho anh em học tí đc ko  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

mạ thiếc thủ công em thấy có 1 loại dung dịch mình đổ lên là nó bám vào , họ gọi là thiếc lỏng thì phải

----------


## Gamo

Có 2 phương pháp: nhúng bể chì hoặc mạ hóa học. Làm cho vui tại nhà thì dùng pp 2.

Để mạ thiếc cho mạch in, ngoài thị trường có bán dung dịch gọi là thiếc lỏng, cơ bản chỉ là thiếc clorua với vài chất xúc tác khác.

Trên thực tế, nếu các bác dùng soldermask, đồng thời hàn board trong tuần thì khỏi mạ thiếc cũng được. Mạ thiếc nhiều cũng ko tốt cho mạch in.

----------


## Gamo

Tặng anh em clip coi cho vui, khúc giữa có giới thiệu về mạ thiếc bằng dung dịch

----------

anhcos

----------


## mattroidem

Em có tấm hình up lên cho vui thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em có tấm hình up lên cho vui thread.


ủa bác mạ xuyên lỗ phương pháp nào đấy? hé tí cho ae biét mò theo với

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mạ thiếc thủ công theo kiểu chơi chơi thì có dung dịch mạ, nó cũng không đắt lắm, Chỉ cần nhúng vào, nhấc ra, rửa nước lã là xong. Loại của Mỹ thì giá gấp mười của tầu. 
 Buồng chụp của em đây, em tự làm nên nó hơi thô cứng:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào cho em hỏi ngu tí, 
trước nay em làm mạch in toàn dùng giấy can , in bằng máy in lazer, dùng cũng khá ổn , nay con máy in lazer đã cũ bắt đầu in bị mờ , em đi mua con máy in phun CANON  ip2700
em cũng đã kiếm được giấy fiml dùng cho máy in phun, nhưng khổ nỗi in mực lên lâu khô quá ,các bác cho em hỏi làm thế nào cho nó nhanh khô ?

----------


## Gamo

Bác thử dùng máy sấy xem sao? Coi chừng đừng đế nóng quá.

Trong mực máy in phun có chất chống đông (tránh làm ngẹt đầu phun) nên in ra trên phim thì lâu khô lắm. Sao bác ko dùng giấy can cho nó khỏe? Có bị lem ko?

----------


## biết tuốt

không bị len bác, em mua được loại fiml cho in phun , nó giống giấy bóng kính nhưng 1 mặt có tráng lớp bắt mực (chắc thế)

----------


## Gamo

à, ý em nói là sao bác ko tiếp tục dùng giấy can? film chắc bác chờ đến tết Congo luôn.

Bác thử sấy chưa? Bác mượn bà xã cái máy sấy tóc, sấy một tí là khô ngay ấy mà. Coi chừng sấy quá thì nó quăn tờ giấy

----------


## diy1102

Nắp thêm thanh sấy vào là được. 
Ps: Máy inphun khi dùng mực Pigment in trên giấy Couche thường nắp thêm cái này để sấy vì giấy Couche về mặt bóng, nhẵn và mực Pigment là mực gốc dầu nên cũng rất lâu khô nên Tàu nó chế thêm cái thanh sấy để nắp vào. EM nghĩ áp dụng được cho trường hợp của bác giá thì mấy trăm k thui.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Gamo

Thể dự ớn in mạch trực tiếp của bác phá sản rồi à?  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Thể dự ớn in mạch trực tiếp của bác phá sản rồi à?


bác lại móc đểu em rồi hehe , chưa khởi động bác ơi, cái máy mới mua về làm cho hết fiml cảm quang với mực cảm quang đã , rảnh mới chế được , 
mà em hỏi ngu tí chứ bác in trực tiếp lên board đồng mực có lem k? chắc bác cũng chế thanh sấy luôn chứ hả? mực ra 1 cái khô ngay ? đúng bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nắp thêm thanh sấy vào là được. 
> Ps: Máy inphun khi dùng mực Pigment in trên giấy Couche thường nắp thêm cái này để sấy vì giấy Couche về mặt bóng, nhẵn và mực Pigment là mực gốc dầu nên cũng rất lâu khô nên Tàu nó chế thêm cái thanh sấy để nắp vào. EM nghĩ áp dụng được cho trường hợp của bác giá thì mấy trăm k thui.


chợ giời hà nội có không bác nhỉ? nếu bác mua ở đó cho em địa chỉ khỏi mất công tìm  :Big Grin:  thank, em toàn thấy thanh nhiệt to tổ chảng thôi bác

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mực không khô ngay là do các bác dùng không đúng loại film. Film em in ra một cái là nó khô liền à, chả phải sấy xiếc gì sất :Big Grin: 
 Đen ngang so với chế bản điện tử. Dùng giấy can thì không làm được các đường mạch nhỏ.....

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Gamo

> bác lại móc đểu em rồi hehe , chưa khởi động bác ơi, cái máy mới mua về làm cho hết fiml cảm quang với mực cảm quang đã , rảnh mới chế được , 
> mà em hỏi ngu tí chứ bác in trực tiếp lên board đồng mực có lem k? chắc bác cũng chế thanh sấy luôn chứ hả? mực ra 1 cái khô ngay ? đúng bác?


Hehe, em cho vào lò nướng bác ợ.... nhưng mà in ra thì đẹp như mơ, lem hay ko còn có bí quyết nữa  :Cool:

----------


## diy1102

Thanh nhiệt mua ở các cửa hàng chuyên sửa máy in phun bác ạ.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

Mịa em trót mua 1 tập giấy in của đức , chắc phải mua cái sấy , sau này phá phách thử in trựoc tiếp lên board gắn luôn thanh sấy xem có khô ngay không, bác nào làm máy in trực tiếp lên board rồi trưng lên cho bà con xem cái hay lại chém gió :d hehe

----------


## mattroidem

Mấy bác đầu tư nhiều quá.
Em thấy ủi mạch là hiệu quả nhất khi làm số lượng nhỏ.

Có cái clip em ủi mạch gửi các bác đánh giá  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

In trực tiếp lên board là nói cho hay thôi. Việt Nam ta chưa có anh tài nào chơi đâu, tôi dám khẳng định 100% như vậy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Còn máy in để in trực tiếp lên board cũng đã có người chế, nhưng mình hỏi người ta bảo 68tr. Tớ đồng ý mua, họ bảo hết hàng. tớ bảo đặt, họ bảo bao giờ có thì họ báo.....
 Muốn in trực tiếp lên board không khó, chả phải bí quyết gì sất, bạn ra Lý Nam Đế, nhà Toàn Phát, bảo họ bán cho một lọ dung môi để phun lên mặt đồng rồi in lên. Đẹp như mơ..... 
 Nhưng ăn mòn để đẹp như mơ lại là chuyện khác....

----------


## biết tuốt

@ mattroidem  , bạn khổ quen rồi nên sướng không chịu được đâu  :Big Grin:   ,làm bằng fiml hoặc mực nhàn hơn nhiều nét nữa 
@ ngocanhd2802  em cũng biết vậy , vì nếu có bác ấy khoe vống lên rồi  , em đoán bác ấy cũng đang lảng vảng quanh đây hehe

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mấy bác đầu tư nhiều quá.
> Em thấy ủi mạch là hiệu quả nhất khi làm số lượng nhỏ.
> 
> Có cái clip em ủi mạch gửi các bác đánh giá


 Cái này là hay nhất này!  :Smile: 
 Good luck!

----------


## mattroidem

Về in trực tiếp thì có bác in áo cũng "khè" em rồi, in thì được mà chọn mực khó thôi. Cái hình dưới đây là bac ấy in để khè em cho vui nè, mực in áo thôi.

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đúng là cái này đây
 In lên thì rất đẹp, nhưng đi ăn mòn không nổi. công nghệ làm mạch tớ đã khổ luyện rất lâu rồi, tìm mọi phương án tối ưu, phá cả một con R290 ra để chế cho nó in thẳng, thế tớ mới nói in thì đẹp như mớ. và đã mua các kiểu mực in phun về để chế cháo, nhưng cho vào bể ăn mòn thì thôi, chỉ còn lại tấm nền rất đẹp, hoặc dùng chất phụ gia, thì đi ngủ, sáng dậy em nó vẫn trơ ra...., giờ film cảm quang vẫn là số 1, nhanh + đẹp + bền = rẻ.

----------


## mattroidem

:Big Grin: 
chắc như bác "biết tuốt" nói, em khổ quen rồi.
Lót dép hóng các bác tiếp.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> chắc như bác "biết tuốt" nói, em khổ quen rồi.
> Lót dép hóng các bác tiếp.


 Ai cũng một thời... "trẻ trai" mà bạn, trước tớ cũng là, mà tớ là cả 2 mặt luôn, đường mạch nhỏ đến 0.3mm cơ đấy, nhưng rồi nó vẫn ko đều, tìm đủ mọi phương án, mất tương đối nhiều tiền, thời gian công sức và kết luận là dùng film cảm quang là nhanh nhất bạn ạ.

----------


## mattroidem

Em giờ "già trai" vẫn thích ủi, mặc dù em làm cảm quang cũng không thua gì ủi  :Embarrassment:

----------

biết tuốt, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, vụ in trực tiếp lên mạch ko dễ làm đâu. Có rất nhiều vấn đề, đơn giản như vấn đề đầu tiên là in xong, thả vào bể axit là mạch trôi hết. Bí mật quốc gia ấy chứ.

Bữa bác vào SG, đừng quên mời em cafe nhé  :Cool:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## CKD

Em mời bác cafe nhé, không cần bác phải bật mí cái bid mật ấy, chỉ cần lâu lâu giúp e làm vài cái mạch prototype dược roài. Trước giò nghiêm cứu mạch đa phần e choi breackboard. Mà không phải mạcnaof cắm lên cũng chạy.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, trời, thoải mái bác. Bác lúc nào cần thì cứ qua em, tha hồ mà vọc  :Wink: ) Có đủ đồ nghề cho bác: máy in, lò nướng, acid, bể mạ, solder mask & cả đồ chơi để chụp cảm quang nếu bác thích.

Em ko dám post công thức lên diễn đàn vì public quá, anh em bạn bè thì ko có gì bí mật chứ người ngoài thì "đi chỗ khác chơi"  :Cool:

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác gamo , em biết nghề làm ăn của các bác nên không dám hỏi bí quyết hehe chỉ dám hỏi là các bác làm được theo hướng đo chưa để em hướng tới thôi kiểu như đi tìm chân lý  XHCN ấy mà hehe  , bữa sau nhất đinh mời bác cafe  hehe

----------


## biết tuốt

> Về in trực tiếp thì có bác in áo cũng "khè" em rồi, in thì được mà chọn mực khó thôi. Cái hình dưới đây là bac ấy in để khè em cho vui nè, mực in áo thôi.


em có ngu kiến về cái này, không biết các bác có thử chưa ? 
vấn đề nằm ở chỗ mực in xong đem ăn mòn bị bay hết mực,  vậy tại mực  , đã có bác nào thử dùng sơn cảm quang pha ra , dùng nó in rồi đem sấy khô , chiếu uv vào thì vô tư 
vấn đề nằm ở chỗ pha như nào thôi, độ nhớt của dung dịch , rồi vấn đề tắc mực , em chưa phá cái máy in phun nào nên chưa " nắm bắt tình hình "  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, trời, thoải mái bác. Bác lúc nào cần thì cứ qua em, tha hồ mà vọc ) Có đủ đồ nghề cho bác: máy in, lò nướng, acid, bể mạ, solder mask & cả đồ chơi để chụp cảm quang nếu bác thích.
> 
> Em ko dám post công thức lên diễn đàn vì public quá, anh em bạn bè thì ko có gì bí mật chứ người ngoài thì "đi chỗ khác chơi"


muốn nghịch món này, đầu tiên là phải có chỗ, hóa chất, dù sao cũng phải cách li với môi trường sống ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> em có ngu kiến về cái này, không biết các bác có thử chưa ? 
> vấn đề nằm ở chỗ mực in xong đem ăn mòn bị bay hết mực,  vậy tại mực  , đã có bác nào thử dùng sơn cảm quang pha ra , dùng nó in rồi đem sấy khô , chiếu uv vào thì vô tư 
> vấn đề nằm ở chỗ pha như nào thôi, độ nhớt của dung dịch , rồi vấn đề tắc mực , em chưa phá cái máy in phun nào nên chưa " nắm bắt tình hình "



phim cảm quang + dỉect imagning là số 1, dừng nghịch in phun cải tiến lâu lắm ah

mới nhất em hấy dùng DLP để direct imagning



cũ hơn dùng Laser, em nợ cái clip

chế bản ngành in , máy chỗ làm ăn ok chuyển qua tạo bản trực tiếp, máy in nitrat bạc in phim thất nghiệp hết 



hàng DIY, chạy từng line kiểu này chậm, dùng pentagon mirro như máy in laser sẽ cải thiện được tốc độ ( cần đầu tư cái laser diode CS khá hơn, đầu tư dàn áo che chắn nữa ah)




b.r

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, hungdn, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

> em có ngu kiến về cái này, không biết các bác có thử chưa ? 
> vấn đề nằm ở chỗ mực in xong đem ăn mòn bị bay hết mực,  vậy tại mực  , đã có bác nào thử dùng sơn cảm quang pha ra , dùng nó in rồi đem sấy khô , chiếu uv vào thì vô tư 
> vấn đề nằm ở chỗ pha như nào thôi, độ nhớt của dung dịch , rồi vấn đề tắc mực , em chưa phá cái máy in phun nào nên chưa " nắm bắt tình hình "


Hehe, ý tưởng này của bác rất hay, em nghĩ áp dụng được nếu bác kiếm được máy in nào mà in được mực dầu (mực sử dụng solvent). Bác pha sơn cảm quang của bác với dung dịch gì?

Trong trường hợp con Pixma của bác, thì em e là hơi nguy hiểm á  :Wink:  nó dùng phương pháp bubble jet, có 1 dàn các điện trở bên trong để làm bay hơi mực, tạo ra bong bóng nổ văng mực ra ngoài. Trong trường hợp mực thường là nước thì ko sao, nhưng mực solvent thì ko biết có bị nổ ko?

Bác có cao kiến gì cứ post lên anh em chia sẻ với nhé.

Mà bác cứ lo chế xong con in phẳng đi, phần còn lại dễ ấy mà  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

món này dug cho ngành in, làm bản kẻm, tốc đô chắc ko đua được với chụp truyền thống nhưng em thấy tiện hơn nhiều, dặc biệt hệ thống ngày càng rẻ hơn

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác up video của tây chả có chút thuần việt nào cả  :Wink:  em k có video chỉ có cái ảnh thuần việt 
đây là cái lò sấy của em  :Wink:   vỏ là hàng nhập ngoại (vỏ PC cũ ) :Wink:    thanh nhiệt cũng nhập ngoại , tháo từ máy ép plastic cũ , cái quạt ở trên hút mùi vì trước em dùng sấy sơn cảm quang  mùi nó hơi khó chịu 
bây giờ in phun xong hơ fiml vào đây cho khô mực ,

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Để đáp lễ bác thì em khoe hàng thuần Việt vậy:

Đây là lò sấy 3 trong 1 của em: cái màu đen đen là chiến hữu iu vấu nhất em mượn không trả từ vợ, cái màu xanh xanh tuy khủng chứ ít xài, chú to to màu trắng là dễ xương nhất, cần nướng gì là cứ thảy vào


Đây là kết quả sau khi chế máy in của em, toàn là hàng xịn nhập ngoại từ Mĩ & Nhật cả

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

em lay bác, bác chuyển qua buôn đồng nát đê ạ  :Big Grin:  bác đầu tư quả là ác chiến , chịu chơi , đúng kiểu mần ăn tư bản bóc lột  :Wink:

----------

duonghoang, ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> Để đáp lễ bác thì em khoe hàng thuần Việt vậy:
> 
> Đây là lò sấy 3 trong 1 của em: cái màu đen đen là chiến hữu iu vấu nhất em mượn không trả từ vợ, cái màu xanh xanh tuy khủng chứ ít xài, chú to to màu trắng là dễ xương nhất, cần nướng gì là cứ thảy vào
> 
> 
> Đây là kết quả sau khi chế máy in của em, toàn là hàng xịn nhập ngoại từ Mĩ & Nhật cả


khi nào cần cái linear scale , cu gamo thẳng tiến mới được

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, yeah yeah, linear encoder, 1000+ xung, gắn motor 1.5KW vào làm servo cũng được  :Smile: )

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hehe, trời, thoải mái bác. Bác lúc nào cần thì cứ qua em, tha hồ mà vọc ) Có đủ đồ nghề cho bác: máy in, lò nướng, acid, bể mạ, solder mask & cả đồ chơi để chụp cảm quang nếu bác thích.
> 
> Em ko dám post công thức lên diễn đàn vì public quá, anh em bạn bè thì ko có gì bí mật chứ người ngoài thì "đi chỗ khác chơi"


 Cái chữ đỏ nghe quen quen . Mãi mới nhớ ra là đi chợ mua con tôm con tép, mình đứng xem mấy bà bán hàng hay nói.....

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, diễn đàn là nơi chúng ta trao đổi một cách thân tình chứ không phải là nơi để bác nói chuyện như thể ngoài chợ như vậy. Để tránh việc nói xấu nhau làm mất hòa khí anh em trên diễn đàn thì nhờ Admin theo dõi giùm, nếu có gì quá thì lock thread này giùm em nhé

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Theo CKD thì vấn đề đi hơi xa với chủ đề xuyên lỗ.
1. Việc xuyên lỗ em không bàn vì trước giờ em chưa xuyên bao giờ. Em chỉ biết chơi cái chân linh kiện xuyên qua rồi hàn thôi  :Big Grin: . Mạch nào mà phức tạp hơn thì em chơi luôn đi đặt. Nhiều khi sót tiền ghê vì đặt xong rồi test hỏng... vứt hết.

2. Việc in mạch thì như các giải pháp đang bàn.. việc in trực tiếp là một trong những giải pháp hiệu quả trong giai đoạn prototype. In trực tiếp & xử lý rửa mạch luôn thì em bó tay vì không có kinh nghiệm. Nhưng trong kỹ thuật này chắc chia thành 2 giai đoạn.
--- 1. Mod cái máy in phun thường thành máy in phẳng. Cái này thì khá là đơn giản, tùy vào model máy in mà có cách thực hiện khác nhau đôi chút. Nếu máy có chế độ in giấy liên tục là hay nhất (nhưng đắt). Cái này thì rất rất nhiều người làm.. và đã thành công.
--- 2. In mạch thì mực in phải bền với  a xit hoặc kiềm mạnh. Vụ mực này thì tớ không biết dù hồi khoảng năm chín mấy.. mình và bố đã thử nhiều loại mực/sơn khác nhau để có thể kéo lụa trên mạch một cách nhanh chóng, hiệu quả, sắc nét. Nhưng mình nghĩ việc thành công cũng không quá khó. Nhất là hiện giờ công nghệ in phun dựa trên nhiều kỹ thuật/công nghệ khác nhau. Nên việc sử dụng loại mực phù hợp cho mục đích chắc có thể làm được. Vụ này mình hoàn toàn mù tịch, nhưng thông quá các web nước ngoài, trên youtube thì thấy mấy anh tây khoe sản phẩm nhiều. Nên mình nghĩ là có thể được nếu tìm được máy phù hợp, mực phù hợp.

3. Riêng ý này thì em muốn nhắc đến việc khác..
Anh em ta tham gia diễn đàn với mục đích tìm hiểu, trao đổi, học tập. Để có thể tìm hiểu đến ngọn ngành của một vấn đề gì đó thì việc trao đổi, đôi khi tranh cãi là điều khó tránh. Tuy nhiên chúng ta nên trao đổi với tinh thần học hỏi... thì mới có thể tim ra chân tướng của vấn đề. Xã hội thì rộng lớn, biển học (kiến thức) thì mênh mông. Do đó việc mình không biết, không làm được thì chưa chắc mọi người không làm được như ta. Vậy nên chúng ta mới ngồi đây, trao đổi, bàn bạc, chia sẻ để có thể bổ xung kiến thức, kinh nghiệm, hiểu biết với nhau.
Tuy nhiên.. có những việc liên quan đến miếng cơm manh áo hàng ngày.. nên cũng khó mà tiết lộ hết được. Điều này cũng khó mà trách được....

Vậy mình mong là anh em ta trao đổi hòa nhã và tôn trọng nhau để có thể mai sau, không những vài anh em đang tham gia ở đây có thể xuyên lỗ, in mạch.. mà tất cả anh em sau này.. tham gia & đọc qua chuyên mục này đều có thể làm được.

Trân trọng...

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này có lẽ do sự khác biệt về văn phong và tính tình nam bắc , em không có ý gì nhưng đó là sự thật , và ae ta đều biết điều đó , nên em nghĩ chuyện cũng chẳng có gì nếu ta hiểu nhau, đừng tự nhiên chấp nhặt 1 lời nói vô tình ,vì ai chả có lúc vô tình nói vui  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thôi thôi bỏ qua, có lẽ là do cách nói chuyện người Nam với người Bắc khác nhau mặc dù em cũng từng sống vài năm tại Hà Nội.

Anyway, bao giờ bác vào SG thì alo nhé. Rủ mọi người cafe cho vui.

Về chuyện công nghệ thì cũng không có gì bí mật, anh em diễn đàn biết nhau thì em sẵn sàng chia sẻ, có điều em không muốn công khai thôi. Ngoài ra cũng còn tùy thuộc vào tác phẩm của bác biết tuốt nữa, sẽ tư vấn thuốc cho phù hợp. Ví dụ bác chơi con bubble jet mà chơi mực bằng sơn cảm quang pha với solvent thì coi chừng "bùm bùm" á  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe , bác GAMO ạ em chưa nghĩ đến máy in mạch đâu , hôm nọ nói chơi thôi , làm bằng cảm quang tốt chán rồi , 
in fiml = máy in phun làm sướng hơn  giấy scan gấp bội thế mà hồi giờ em cứ không chịu thay đổi công nghệ hehe 
mai em sẽ khởi động mò mẫm cách mạ lỗ hóa học  , hôm nọ đọc lại sách mới thấy đúng là phải có hoạt hóa bằng platin gi gì như bác nói 
ặc ặc may mà em chưa học võ , chứ không đọc đến đoạn " học chiêu này phải thiến.."   thì xong đời em hehe
em sẽ thí nghiệm xem k có platin có mạ được không , ít nữa vào còn có cái chém gió với bác hehe

----------


## Gamo

Ui chùi, chúc mừng bác, thế là bác đã giải quyết được vụ mực in ko khô rồi à? Dùng cái lò sấy bữa trước bác úp hình? Hehe, hy vọng bác giải quyết được vụ mạ ko cần Pd, tạ ơn bác lắm lắm  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

cụ gamo nghịch dì mà sưu tầm nhìu máy in vậy, em cũng nghịch mấy con, ko con nào qua được giai đoạn rã, sau màn rã máy là lại ve chai thẳng tiến
sau này có nghịch in, sắm con này ngịch thôi ah


http://www.xaar.com/en/products/xaar-128

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

em mất 1 ngày loay hoay làm khô mực
thật ra rất đơn giản , như bác đã biết 
fiml in nó có phủ 1 lớp thấm mực trong suốt , nó phủ có 1 mặt , in đúng mặt này dùng máy sấy sấy là khô , nghe bác ngọc anh nói fiml của bác ấy in phát khô luôn em đoán chắc phủ lớp " siêu thấm "  :Wink:  
em sấy = lò  sấy thì khô nhanh hơn , khi in cũng cứ in bình thường , chọn loại giấy bình thường như mặc định , kỹ hơn thì chọn chế độ in giấy bóng , tốc độ nó in chậm không bị nhòe 
1 tờ fiml em cắt thành nhỏ vừa đủ kích thứoc  cần dùng rồi dán lên tờ  nilon A4 cho tiết kiệm và bảo vệ môi trường

----------


## nhatson



----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, Gamo, minhtriet

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 vote cho tạo bản trực tiếp không cần phim

----------


## Gamo

> cụ gamo nghịch dì mà sưu tầm nhìu máy in vậy, em cũng nghịch mấy con, ko con nào qua được giai đoạn rã, sau màn rã máy là lại ve chai thẳng tiến
> sau này có nghịch in, sắm con này ngịch thôi ah
> 
> 
> http://www.xaar.com/en/products/xaar-128


Ui chùi, đúng là bác Nhật Sơn kiếm được mấy hàng độc quá ta  :Wink: )

 :Wink: ) em cũng liệng mấy con máy in vì vụ nghiên cứu mực in kháng acid/kiềm, biết thế hồi đó mua con này cho nó khỏe...

----------


## nhatson

> Ui chùi, đúng là bác Nhật Sơn kiếm được mấy hàng độc quá ta )
> 
> ) em cũng liệng mấy con máy in vì vụ nghiên cứu mực in kháng acid/kiềm, biết thế hồi đó mua con này cho nó khỏe...


giá cũng chấp nhận được ah, em thấy taobao bán dưới 6T, em phá 4 con máy in .... được gần một nửa, công việc của chúng ta, cần có 1 đầu là đủ

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Tuyệt vời, giá cũng rất là hợp lý... Có con này là coi như hệ thống bên em có thể hoàn tất. 

Hiện nay làm mạch là mình có thể in mạch, in top silk. Riêng soldermask vẫn phải chụp cảm quang do máy in ko in nổi. Để em thử rồi sẽ post lên báo cáo với các bác  :Wink: )

----------


## Gamo

À, mà sao em không thấy tài liệu nào hướng dẫn sử dụng đầu in Xaar này hết ta?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Haiz, diễn đàn là nơi chúng ta trao đổi một cách thân tình chứ không phải là nơi để bác nói chuyện như thể ngoài chợ như vậy. Để tránh việc nói xấu nhau làm mất hòa khí anh em trên diễn đàn thì nhờ Admin theo dõi giùm, nếu có gì quá thì lock thread này giùm em nhé


 Trước tiên tôi cũng xin lỗi bác vì hơi quá lời!
  Cá nhân tôi đã và đang mang một tư tưởng giúp đỡ TẤT CẢ các anh em chưa biết làm mạch không kể già trẻ lớn bé, đàn ông hay hay đàn bà, Quen hay không quen, ở xa hay ở gần, khi tìm đến với tôi tôi đều tận tình chỉ bảo. Nên đọc đến câu của bác tự dưng tôi thấy hơi buồn.... Có gì mong bác bỏ quá cho.
 Có nhiều người cho tôi là "hâm". Mất bao nhiêu tiền của công sức, bây giờ ai cũng nói để cho người ta làm được....
 Có mấy bác làm mạch in nghiệp dư như tôi bây giờ, đến nhà tôi chơi và nói "sao bác lại post những điều mà bấy lâu nay chúng tôi không hề nói với ai và thậm chỉ còn nằm trong danh sách bảo mật". Tôi trả lời rằng, ba cái chuyện tôi làm được, thì nay mai người khác làm được, khi tôi bắt tay vào tìm hiểu làm mạch, chạy đôn chạy đáo tìm cho ra các phương pháp làm thủ công đơn giản nhất hỏi ai người ta cũng không nói, nên tôi mang một quyết tâm làm cho bằng được và nếu tôi làm được tôi sẽ chia sẻ hết cho mọi người.
 @biết tuốt : Nếu bác ở HN, bác có thể qua nhà tôi tôi biếu bác vài tờ film về in thử, khi in ra nó khô ngay
 @CKD : Tôi thiết nghĩ đây là chủ đề về mạ đồng Xuyên lỗ, nay anh em đang đi tương đối lạc với chủ đề. Nếu có thể bác mở một chuyên mục "TỰ LÀM MẠCH IN TẠI GIA" hay "CÔNG NGHỆ LÀM MẠCH IN", như vậy thiết nghĩ cũng là một sân chơi góp phần vào việc làm CNC tốt hơn
 Làm mất thời gian của các bác nhiều rồi, dừng ở đây thôi
 Trân trọng!

----------

biết tuốt, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Trước tiên tôi cũng xin lỗi bác vì hơi quá lời!
>   Cá nhân tôi đã và đang mang một tư tưởng giúp đỡ TẤT CẢ các anh em chưa biết làm mạch không kể già trẻ lớn bé, đàn ông hay hay đàn bà, Quen hay không quen, ở xa hay ở gần, khi tìm đến với tôi tôi đều tận tình chỉ bảo. Nên đọc đến câu của bác tự dưng tôi thấy hơi buồn.... Có gì mong bác bỏ quá cho.
>  Có nhiều người cho tôi là "hâm". Mất bao nhiêu tiền của công sức, bây giờ ai cũng nói để cho người ta làm được....
>  Có mấy bác làm mạch in nghiệp dư như tôi bây giờ, đến nhà tôi chơi và nói "sao bác lại post những điều mà bấy lâu nay chúng tôi không hề nói với ai và thậm chỉ còn nằm trong danh sách bảo mật". Tôi trả lời rằng, ba cái chuyện tôi làm được, thì nay mai người khác làm được, khi tôi bắt tay vào tìm hiểu làm mạch, chạy đôn chạy đáo tìm cho ra các phương pháp làm thủ công đơn giản nhất hỏi ai người ta cũng không nói, nên tôi mang một quyết tâm làm cho bằng được và nếu tôi làm được tôi sẽ chia sẻ hết cho mọi người.
>  @biết tuốt : Nếu bác ở HN, bác có thể qua nhà tôi tôi biếu bác vài tờ film về in thử, khi in ra nó khô ngay
>  @CKD : Tôi thiết nghĩ đây là chủ đề về mạ đồng Xuyên lỗ, nay anh em đang đi tương đối lạc với chủ đề. Nếu có thể bác mở một chuyên mục "TỰ LÀM MẠCH IN TẠI GIA" hay "CÔNG NGHỆ LÀM MẠCH IN", như vậy thiết nghĩ cũng là một sân chơi góp phần vào việc làm CNC tốt hơn
>  Làm mất thời gian của các bác nhiều rồi, dừng ở đây thôi
>  Trân trọng!



em trích 1 đoạn trong hiến pháp hoa kỳ
các quyền của quốc hội hoa kỳ

(8) Thúc đẩy sự tiến bộ của khoa học và các nghệ thuật hữu ích bằng cách đảm bảo quyền sở hữu của các tác giả và nhà phát minh đối với các tác phẩm và phát minh trong thời gian hạn định.
http://vietnamese.vietnam.usembassy....lsystem_x.html

điều em tâm đắc là bảo hộ CÓ HẠN ĐỊNH, sau 1 khoảng thời gian  mọi người có thể được sử dụng thương mại ko phải trả phí
để thúc đẩy phát triển > bảo vệ quyền của nhà phát minh + chia sẻ thông tin để mở rộng ứng dụng

về sáng chế
- Sáng chế được coi là có tính mới nếu chưa bị bộc lộ công khai dưới hình thức sử dụng, mô tả bằng văn bản hoặc bất kỳ hình thức nào khác ở trong nước hoặc ở nước ngoài trước ngày nộp đơn đăng ký sáng chế hoặc trước ngày ưu tiên trong trường hợp đơn đăng ký sáng chế được hưởng quyền ưu tiên.


nếu có sáng chế, chúng ta nên đăng ký để được bảo hộ, 1 là thông tin sẽ được công bố việc mọi người sẽ có dkien ứng dụng thương mại, trả một mức phí hợp lí, được chính phủ bảo hộ có hạn định, 
trường hợp sử dùng sáng chế mục đích nghiên cứu + phi thương mại > miễn phí  :Smile: 

https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts&gws_...fe=off&tbm=pts

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ mọi người ko lạc đề, ví dụ khi plating , người ta cần khoan lỗ > máy cnc khoan lỗ trước> phủ 1 lớp soldermask > plating 

hole plating ko chỉ là 1 KHÂU, 1 là 1 chuỗi công nghệ

chẳng hạn plating điện hóa cần nguồn mạ> nói vể nguồn mạ là lạc đề ah?

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> Trước tiên tôi cũng xin lỗi bác vì hơi quá lời!
>   Cá nhân tôi đã và đang mang một tư tưởng giúp đỡ TẤT CẢ các anh em chưa biết làm mạch không kể già trẻ lớn bé, đàn ông hay hay đàn bà, Quen hay không quen, ở xa hay ở gần, khi tìm đến với tôi tôi đều tận tình chỉ bảo. Nên đọc đến câu của bác tự dưng tôi thấy hơi buồn.... Có gì mong bác bỏ quá cho.
>  Có nhiều người cho tôi là "hâm". Mất bao nhiêu tiền của công sức, bây giờ ai cũng nói để cho người ta làm được....
>  Có mấy bác làm mạch in nghiệp dư như tôi bây giờ, đến nhà tôi chơi và nói "sao bác lại post những điều mà bấy lâu nay chúng tôi không hề nói với ai và thậm chỉ còn nằm trong danh sách bảo mật". Tôi trả lời rằng, ba cái chuyện tôi làm được, thì nay mai người khác làm được, khi tôi bắt tay vào tìm hiểu làm mạch, chạy đôn chạy đáo tìm cho ra các phương pháp làm thủ công đơn giản nhất hỏi ai người ta cũng không nói, nên tôi mang một quyết tâm làm cho bằng được và nếu tôi làm được tôi sẽ chia sẻ hết cho mọi người.
>  @biết tuốt : Nếu bác ở HN, bác có thể qua nhà tôi tôi biếu bác vài tờ film về in thử, khi in ra nó khô ngay
>  @CKD : Tôi thiết nghĩ đây là chủ đề về mạ đồng Xuyên lỗ, nay anh em đang đi tương đối lạc với chủ đề. Nếu có thể bác mở một chuyên mục "TỰ LÀM MẠCH IN TẠI GIA" hay "CÔNG NGHỆ LÀM MẠCH IN", như vậy thiết nghĩ cũng là một sân chơi góp phần vào việc làm CNC tốt hơn
>  Làm mất thời gian của các bác nhiều rồi, dừng ở đây thôi
>  Trân trọng!


Cảm ơn bác, ko sao, chuyện cũng ko có gì.

Quan điểm của tôi thì hơi khác, tôi vốn dân cntt nên có vài nguyên tắc mà nguyên tắc đầu tiên là ko bao giờ tiết lộ thông tin cá nhân & công việc lên mạng. Do đó anh em nào tôi biết, chơi được thì tận tình giúp đỡ ko có vấn đề gì, bác cứ hỏi các anh em khác như chú rctb, ông Hà, ông Thắng,... thì biết, còn người lạ thì tôi rất ngại

----------


## anhcos

In PCB bằng đèn laser trong sắc nét quá bác nhatson, họ có đầy đủ mạch với phần mềm ở đây: http://guidopic.altervista.org/alter/laserpcb.html
Bác nào tìm cái xác máy in/xì can/photo gì đó là chế được.

Không biết nếu sử dụng laser công suất cao hơn có thể bóc lớp cu trên bề mặt trược tiếp được không mấy bác.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác Nhật Sơn có post 1 bài dùng laser khắc mạch trực tiếp á. Có điều máy đo hơi đắt thôi.

----------


## CKD

Em nghĩ lạc đề là vì chúng ta tranh nhau miên man quá, quad chứ trọng đúng sai, được hơn.
Còn việc mạ lỗ v.v... thì cũng nằm trong nhóm làm mạch cả. Về việc nghề nghiệp, bí mật công việc thì em cũng vậy thôi. Công khai nhưng vẫn giữ cho mình một cái gì đó. Không bao giờ mở 100%.

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

Cái đầu phun của bác nhật sơn ,chắc em chỉ ngó thôi hehe dân chơi nửa mùa như em hổng dám , lót dép ngó nghiêng các bác chế con máy in trực tiếp vậy, em đoán nếu các bác chế thành công thì kinh doanh cái máy đó tốt đấy , hồi trứoc em làm cty điện tử mà họ dùng in lụa để in mạch , cũng nhanh , nhưng chỉ áp dụng mạch 1 mặt và tỷ lệ hỏng cũng khá cao
em nghĩ khắc lazer nó bay lớp đồng thì cũng dòn mất lớp phíp chứ nhỉ? khéo như cái bánh đa

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đầu phun của bác nhật sơn ,chắc em chỉ ngó thôi hehe dân chơi nửa mùa như em hổng dám , lót dép ngó nghiêng các bác chế con máy in trực tiếp vậy, em đoán nếu các bác chế thành công thì kinh doanh cái máy đó tốt đấy , hồi trứoc em làm cty điện tử mà họ dùng in lụa để in mạch , cũng nhanh , nhưng chỉ áp dụng mạch 1 mặt và tỷ lệ hỏng cũng khá cao
> em nghĩ khắc lazer nó bay lớp đồng thì cũng dòn mất lớp phíp chứ nhỉ? khéo như cái bánh đa


công nghiệp họ cũng tạo bản trực tiếp laser, hiện đại hơn thì thay lase bằng LED UV hoặc DLP >> chúng ta ko cần đầu tư con laser bắn bay lớp đồng  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> In PCB bằng đèn laser trong sắc nét quá bác nhatson, họ có đầy đủ mạch với phần mềm ở đây: http://guidopic.altervista.org/alter/laserpcb.html
> Bác nào tìm cái xác máy in/xì can/photo gì đó là chế được.
> 
> Không biết nếu sử dụng laser công suất cao hơn có thể bóc lớp cu trên bề mặt trược tiếp được không mấy bác.


nếu dùng công nghệ máy in laser sẽ cải thiện được tốc độ ah, con laser uv phải mạnh hơn tẹo

b.r

----------


## nhatson

1. 1,25 gramm Cu2SO4 dissolve to 20 ml of distiled water. 
2. In other 20 ml of water dissolve 2,9 gramm of NaEDTA (Trilon B).
3. In other 20 ml of water dissolve 1 gramm of NaOH.
4. Slowly adding the solution NaEDTA to solution of Copper sulfate with fastly stirring. Solution have to change color to intensive blue.
5. Slowly adding the solution of NaOH to solution with CuSO4 and NaEDTA. Solution have to change color to light blue.
6. Add the distilled water to 100 ml.
7. Add the 0.1 gramm of Formaline to solution.
Electroless plating bath is ready. On video is shown how does it works if all made fine.

Better quality can be achieved by adding 1 ml of ethyl alcohol.


http://infohouse.p2ric.org/ref/02/01588.pdf

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đầu phun của bác nhật sơn ,chắc em chỉ ngó thôi hehe dân chơi nửa mùa như em hổng dám , lót dép ngó nghiêng các bác chế con máy in trực tiếp vậy, em đoán nếu các bác chế thành công thì kinh doanh cái máy đó tốt đấy , hồi trứoc em làm cty điện tử mà họ dùng in lụa để in mạch , cũng nhanh , nhưng chỉ áp dụng mạch 1 mặt và tỷ lệ hỏng cũng khá cao
> em nghĩ khắc lazer nó bay lớp đồng thì cũng dòn mất lớp phíp chứ nhỉ? khéo như cái bánh đa


em cũng ngó thôi ah, nếu ptrien duoc , có rất nhiều ứng dụng ah, ngày nay có nhiều mực ưu việt 
in chữ lên PCB prototype chẳng hạn

hoặc sản xuất LCD, OLED  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> À, mà sao em không thấy tài liệu nào hướng dẫn sử dụng đầu in Xaar này hết ta?


dk đầu in thì em chỉ có thông tin của epson
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6758544.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US8240798.pdf

http://techref.massmind.org/techref/.../custom-vs.htm

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> @CKD : Tôi thiết nghĩ đây là chủ đề về mạ đồng Xuyên lỗ, nay anh em đang đi tương đối lạc với chủ đề. Nếu có thể bác mở một chuyên mục "TỰ LÀM MẠCH IN TẠI GIA" hay "CÔNG NGHỆ LÀM MẠCH IN", như vậy thiết nghĩ cũng là một sân chơi góp phần vào việc làm CNC tốt hơn


Ý của bác em cũng định từ lâu.. nhưng kinh nghiệm làm mạch của em so với bây giờ quá là lạc hậu. Hồi trước em làm từ vẽ bằng bút dạ.. lên tới in bằng bản lụa... là hết. Sau đó qua ủi.. rồi đi đặt mạch luôn. Nên không dám mở chủ đề chuyên về vấn đề này. Nếu có cũng chỉ khoe vài cách mạch mình đã làm là hết.
Thấy việc làm mạch có ảnh hưởng (liên quan) khá mật thiết với không chỉ CNC mà còn nhiều lĩnh vực khác. Rất quan trọng với những anh em đam vê việc tự nghiêm cứu chế tạo.

Vậy xin bác nào có thâm niên làm PCB thủ công hay tự động gì đó, nhiều kinh nghiệm và sẵn sàng chia sẻ kỹ thuật với anh em thì mở chủ đề. Nếu chủ đề phát triển tốt thì mình nghĩ AD sẽ tách riêng thành chuyên mục mà thôi.

Thanks

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

> 1. 1,25 gramm Cu2SO4 dissolve to 20 ml of distiled water. 
> 2. In other 20 ml of water dissolve 2,9 gramm of NaEDTA (Trilon B).
> 3. In other 20 ml of water dissolve 1 gramm of NaOH.
> 4. Slowly adding the solution NaEDTA to solution of Copper sulfate with fastly stirring. Solution have to change color to intensive blue.
> 5. Slowly adding the solution of NaOH to solution with CuSO4 and NaEDTA. Solution have to change color to light blue.
> 6. Add the distilled water to 100 ml.
> 7. Add the 0.1 gramm of Formaline to solution.
> Electroless plating bath is ready. On video is shown how does it works if all made fine.
> 
> ...


Dung dịch này có bền ko bác? Hay mỗi lần làm là mình pha lại?

----------


## Gamo

Cài này là bài cũ bác Nhật Sơn post, em xin post lại. Ngày xưa em từng muốn làm 1 con như thế này nhưng sau đó thì đầu hàng:




Để làm laser có thể bóc trực tiếp được lớp Cu trên bề mặt phíp đồng thì có lẽ tối thiểu phải là yag laser hoặc fiber laser. Hồi đó em thử dùng CO2 laser 60w bắn đã luôn mà lớp đồng vẫn nguyên xi ^.^

----------


## mattroidem

http://www.instructables.com/id/Inex...-PCB/?ALLSTEPS

Trích:



> To prepare an activator solution we will need following things:
> 1. Distilled water
> 2. Copper sulfate 
> 3. Calcium hypophosphite (Ca(H2PO2)2)
> 4. Ammonium hydroxide (25%)
> 5. Liquid soap

----------


## nhatson

> Dung dịch này có bền ko bác? Hay mỗi lần làm là mình pha lại?


thử xem sao ah, em dân sì gòn, nhà như lỗ mũi, thành thực mà nói ko dám nghịch với hóa chất, mong là có bác nào Rd, mở shop làm mạch prototype 100 200k 10cm2 trong ngày em ok

b.r

----------


## mattroidem

Các bác làm cnc nên nghiên cứu tỉ mỉ quá.
Nếu nghiên cứu để tăng kiến thức hay để kinh doanh thì em không dám bàn.
Khi cần mạch với số lượng lớn thì nên đặt các cơ sở công nghiệp là nhanh và đẹp nhất.
Nếu nói về làm mạch thử nghiệm với nhu cầu cá nhân thì quan điểm riêng bản thân em thấy cần nhất là "hiệu quả", sao cho nhanh, gọn, lẹ, tiết kiệm chi phí.
Về làm mạch, phương pháp cảm quang là ok, dễ làm với nhiều bác mới bắt đầu. Rẻ tiền hơn và "hiệu quả" hơn là phương pháp ủi, tuy nhiên cần sự khéo léo hơn 1 chút.
Với nhiều bác có lẽ ủi là phương pháp lạc hậu nhưng nó cũng không tệ lắm đâu. Về mảng nhỏ này (phương pháp ủi) nếu bác nào có quan tâm hãy bàn luận thêm để em được học hỏi.
Nói chung phương pháp gì đi nữa cũng chẳng qua là tạo bản để đi ăn mòn.











Nếu cần xuyên lỗ, em theo cách này: http://translate.googleusercontent.c...b3u_wy77Ok_y5g

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

sau nghi ngâm cứu bằng sáng chể của epson
>đầu in epson ko dkhien trực tiếp mà bằng cách gởi lệnh serial

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

sẻvice manual máy in epson 1290

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...it?usp=sharing

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> thử xem sao ah, em dân sì gòn, nhà như lỗ mũi, thành thực mà nói ko dám nghịch với hóa chất, mong là có bác nào Rd, mở shop làm mạch prototype 100 200k 10cm2 trong ngày em ok
> 
> b.r


Hehe, làm mạch đẹp thì em ko dám nhưng làm đủ cho nội bộ xài thì bên em làm cũng khá nhanh. Vài tuần nữa thư thư, các bác nào cần cứ gửi phíp đồng & file hình, em làm miễn phí cho, mời cafe là được. Nếu các bác ko chê phíp bakelite thì cứ gửi file hình là đủ rồi. Phíp bakelite thì em ko in silk được do khi nướng nó bị cong, thả vào máy in trật lất hết.

----------


## nhatson

service manual r290
có cả shecmatic, ngâm cứu lái prinhed được rồi, mục tiêu là làm đàu phun có thể xịt mực
http://www.cursos.pro.br/downloads/e...80,285,290.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái đầu của Epson dòng A4 hơi yếu, ko thể in được các loại mực solvent (dùng ống dẫn bằng nhựa dẻo) & mực nặng (độ nhớt tối thiểu phải là ... nói chung là rất thấp) 

Cái đầu Xaar thì có vẻ tiềm năng hơn: nó chịu được solvent & chơi cả mực nặng được. Có điều kiếm ko ra datasheet.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đầu của Epson dòng A4 hơi yếu, ko thể in được các loại mực solvent (dùng ống dẫn bằng nhựa dẻo) & mực nặng (độ nhớt tối thiểu phải là ... nói chung là rất thấp) 
> 
> Cái đầu Xaar thì có vẻ tiềm năng hơn: nó chịu được solvent & chơi cả mực nặng được. Có điều kiếm ko ra datasheet.


trước em có thông tin, control tương tự epson. 

bài toán là như nhau, dkhien được 1 đầu sẽ dk được các đầu khác ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

bí quá thì đầu tư bộ này ah

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/solve...504799122.html

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giải pháp đó thì cũng tàm tạm, nhưng nhiều khi cái công mình tìm hiểu cách cái board đó hoạt động bằng thời gian mình mò cách điểu khiển con Xaar.

Ngày xưa em cũng có thử vọc theo hướng ông này: http://techref.massmind.org/techref/.../custom-vs.htm với dòng C87

----------


## anhcos

Mấy bác tính điều khiển trực tiếp đầu phun hay sao, hồi trước mình đã lập trình in với máy in kim từ pc, việc điều khiển in cũng không quá khó lắm...

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Bac Nhat Son tinh go cai dau phun may in de gan len cai may cnc cua bac ay chu bac ko chiu in tu chuong trinh

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## mattroidem

Đổ cái mực bút lông dầu Thiên Long (bút viết CD) vô máy in phun in được không các bác nhỉ? Cái mực này mau khô, đủ bền để ăn mòn.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác đổ thư xem  :Wink:  ,thí nghiệm có lẽ nên mua con máy cũ mấy trăm nghịch cho đỡ xót

----------


## nhatson

> Đổ cái mực bút lông dầu Thiên Long (bút viết CD) vô máy in phun in được không các bác nhỉ? Cái mực này mau khô, đủ bền để ăn mòn.


cái này dung môi là alcoho, nó sẽ làm hỏng đầu in bằng nhựa ah

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ý tưởng này khá hay nhưng bác phải kiếm được máy in nào chịu được dung môi (máy in mực dầu)

Máy in gia đình sử dụng ống dẫn mực bằng nhựa dẻo thì sẽ phá hỏng đầu phun.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hix, bác Nhật Sơn post lên làm em thèm con Xaar quá ;(

----------


## nhatson

em cũng ghiền mà ko có thông tin, có lẽ thông tin dkhien đầu in hãng bán riêng  :Frown: 

b.r

----------


## mattroidem

Có cái đầu phun này 10k/cái mà bền với mực dầu nè các bác  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo, minhtriet

----------


## biết tuốt

> Có cái đầu phun này 10k/cái mà bền với mực dầu nè các bác


bác mua 10k là đắt em mua có 5k thôi hàng thiên long 
ngày xưa em cũng định mần cái này , sau chuyển sang cảm quang thấy ngon nên bỏ , nhưng cái này vẫn có ích có lẽ lúc nào rảnh làm phát chơi

----------


## Gamo

Đi lăng quăng thấy cái ni, ko biết dùng được ko? http://www.scribd.com/doc/36711323/X...er-Setup-10602

----------


## Autobox

Cho em hỏi về cái hộp chụp phim của anh với. 
Trước giờ em toàn làm bằng tay và thuê phay mạch, anh không phiền có thể chia sẻ nguyên lý làm việc và cách làm được không ạ.

----------


## Challenger

Chào mọi người, mình đang tìm hiểu nhu cầu thị trường về máy mạ xuyên lỗ để chế tạo PCB 2 lớp theo phương pháp phay mạch, mong được mọi người đóng góp ý kiến ạ  :Big Grin: 
Mô tả rõ hơn như thế này:
Máy mạ xuyên lỗ là một hệ thống gồm các bể chứa hóa chất dùng để mạ xuyên lỗ cho PCB, sau khi mạ xong ta đem PCB ra phay trên máy CNC để được sản phẩm như ý muốn. Mục đích chính của máy này là để tạo mạch prototype 2 lớp chỉ vài giờ sau khi thiết kế mạch, giúp giảm thời gian đặt mạch và chi phí rất nhiều khi đang ở giai đoạn thử nghiệm, hoặc khi chỉ cần một số ít mạch không yêu cầu chất lượng cao.
Chức năng cơ bản của máy là mạ đồng xuyên lỗ, tuy nhiên có thể nâng cấp bằng cách tăng số lượng bể, ví dụ như thêm bể mạ thiếc, mạ vàng.
Kích thước bể cũng như kích thước máy được chế tạo theo yêu cầu sử dụng của khách hàng, vd như máy mạ cho phíp 15x20 sẽ nhỏ hơn máy mạ cho phíp 20x30.
Hiện nay ở Việt Nam chưa có máy nội địa, chỉ có máy nhập với chức năng tương tự như mình nói ở trên:
maitek.vn/may-ma-xuyen-lo-com...0-7150524.html (phiền các bác copy paste vì mình ko up link đầy đủ được)

Mình hiểu khá rõ về quy trình chế tạo mạch nên muốn nội địa hóa máy mạ xuyên lỗ này nhằm giảm chi phí về lâu dài cho các công ty nhỏ về điện tử ở VN, đồng thời hỗ trợ cho các bạn sinh viên có nhu cầu ít hoặc cần mạch gấp.
Điều mình muốn hỏi là ở VN có nhu cầu về máy mạ xuyên lỗ này không?, chi phí khách hàng có thể bỏ ra cho một máy mạ xuyên lỗ là bao nhiêu?, và nhiều câu hỏi khác mà mình chưa nghĩ tới, mong mọi người đóng góp ý kiến cho mình với ạ.  :Big Grin: 
Thân ái!

----------


## Gamo

Máy mạ xuyên lỗ thì phải có Paladi chư hả?

----------


## biết tuốt

nhu cầu máy mạ chắc chắn là có nhiều , rất nhiều cty điện tử quy mô nhỏ cần

----------


## Challenger

> Máy mạ xuyên lỗ thì phải có Paladi chư hả?


Có 2 phương án là dùng hợp chất paladi hoặc carbon ạ, nhưng vẫn thiên về paladi hơn vì có nguồn cung sẵn ở VN, còn phương pháp carbon phải nhập hóa chất về. Hóa chất em sẽ cung cấp luôn, chỉ cần mua về pha rồi dùng theo hướng dẫn thôi ạ.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bạn hỏi ở diễn đàn này thì chắc ít người trả lời vì đa số dân ở đây chỉ háo sắt thôi. 

Mình thì ko làm nhiều nhưng hay làm gấp nên ở góc độ nào đó cũng cần nhưng ko cấp thiết, mạch thì cũng ko phải cỡ iPhone. Trừ khi máy thật đơn giản dễ dùng, còn ko thì ko cần. Làm gấp thì xuyên lỗ bằng tán hoặc cùi hơn thì dây đồng hàn trên dưới. Còn có thời gian thì đặt bên ngoài làm cho nó khỏe.

Hồi đó cũng có quan tâm nhưng thấy quy trình lằng nhằng quá, paladi thi đắt, ko thích hợp cho làm số lượng nhỏ & gấp

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, làm đi bác. Nếu ok thì mọi người xúm vào thôi.

Bên Kha Thành cũng có dịch vụ PCB 24h, hôm nay đặt, hôm sau có. Bác làm PCB 1h đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Challenger

> Hoho, bạn hỏi ở diễn đàn này thì chắc ít người trả lời vì đa số dân ở đây chỉ háo sắt thôi. 
> 
> Mình thì ko làm nhiều nhưng hay làm gấp nên ở góc độ nào đó cũng cần nhưng ko cấp thiết, mạch thì cũng ko phải cỡ iPhone. Trừ khi máy thật đơn giản dễ dùng, còn ko thì ko cần. Làm gấp thì xuyên lỗ bằng tán hoặc cùi hơn thì dây đồng hàn trên dưới. Còn có thời gian thì đặt bên ngoài làm cho nó khỏe.
> 
> Hồi đó cũng có quan tâm nhưng thấy quy trình lằng nhằng quá, paladi thi đắt, ko thích hợp cho làm số lượng nhỏ & gấp


Cảm ơn bác đã góp ý, theo em tính thì khi chi phí cho mạch in trên 2tr/tháng thì mua máy mới có lợi về kinh tế, còn lợi về thời gian thì kiểu nào cũng phải hơn hẳn, 1 ngày tự làm vs 10 ngày đi đặt  :Smile: )
Tất nhiên trên một dm2 mà xuyên có chục lỗ thì mình làm tán cho nhanh, còn như xuyên trăm lỗ 0,3mm với đường mạch chi chít kiểu con Arduino Mega thì các phương án thủ công chắc cũng chịu thua.
Còn quy trình thì đơn giản lắm bác:
1. Tẩy dầu
2. Tẩy nhám bề mặt
3. Hoạt hóa
4. Tạo lớp dẫn điện
5. Mạ điện đồng
Paladi thì đắt thật, nhưng nồng độ dùng thấp và lượng tiêu hao cũng thấp, em tính sơ bộ chỉ tốn có 100-200k tiền paladi để mạ một board kích thước 1mx1m, còn các công đoạn kia chi phí chỉ là số lẻ so với cái paladi, nếu chọn phương án carbon thì chi phí sẽ còn giảm nữa.

Song song với làm máy này em cũng định mở một xưởng làm mạch luôn, để cho bác nào cần mạch 2 lớp chuẩn như Sao Kim + lấy ngay trong ngày + số lượng ít (1 board 1x1cm cũng nhận)  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Tay Gamo này hỏi nhiều quá, 2 cụ này gặp nhau học hỏi kinh nghiệm cho ae nhờ với, 2 cụ cách nhau có mấy trăm mét thôi.

----------


## Challenger

> Hoho, làm đi bác. Nếu ok thì mọi người xúm vào thôi.
> 
> Bên Kha Thành cũng có dịch vụ PCB 24h, hôm nay đặt, hôm sau có. Bác làm PCB 1h đi


Board 1 lớp nếu làm nhanh có thể hoàn thành trong 30ph, còn board 2 lớp thì tối thiểu phải 3-4h bác ạ  :Wink: 

Em vốn dân công nghệ hóa chứ không phải điện tử nên sau này cũng cần các bác giúp đỡ nhiều, nhất là khâu thử nghiệm để kiểm tra và khắc phục những lỗi hay gặp phải của pcb (khó hàn, bong mạch,v.v...), như vậy mạch làm ra mới đạt chất lượng cao nhất với chi phí và thời gian thấp nhất có thể.

Email của em, bác nào muốn đàm đạo thêm thì liên hệ ạ: dangkhoavu88@gmail.com

----------


## itanium7000

Dự án này nếu bác nào kinh doanh PCB nho nhỏ thì cần chứ bình thường đặt cho khoẻ. Đơn hàng tối thiểu 5 PCB 2 lớp mạ bạc phủ thiếc, in tên linh kiện, giá 13,000đ -22,500đ mỗi PCB 10x10cm. Thời gian 4-7 ngày là có thể nhận hàng rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

ủa, chỗ nào mà rẻ vậy anh?

Mỗi lần em đặt là 1-2tr cho vài chục tấm 10x20

----------


## nhatson

> ủa, chỗ nào mà rẻ vậy anh?
> 
> Mỗi lần em đặt là 1-2tr cho vài chục tấm 10x20


china, mấy shop ngoài bắc nhận rồi gởi china làm thì phải

----------

Gamo

----------


## itanium7000

Có shop có máy riêng, có shop chuyên đặt China. Em thấy chất lượng (độ nét đường mạch, độ chính xác lỗ VIA, độ láng chất phủ mạch, tên linh kiện nét rõ ràng) đặt China khá là OK, mạch đẹp tinh xảo, đẹp ngang và có những điểm hơn các board thông thường như STM32xxDISCOVERY của ST hay xxx.xxxLauchPad của Texas Instrument...Chỉ có điều là không thể nhanh được, nhanh nhất 4 ngày và chậm nhất 7 - 10 ngày.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Challenger

Đúng là làm sản phẩm thương mại thì đi đặt vẫn hơn, máy này chỉ phù hợp khi làm prototype nhiều và cần tối ưu thời gian+chi phí thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhvp

Bác có cái mạch nào hoàn thiện đưa lên đây cho mình xem với, nếu OK mình đặt khoảng 50 cái loại 10x15cm

----------


## Gamo

> Đúng là làm sản phẩm thương mại thì đi đặt vẫn hơn, máy này chỉ phù hợp khi làm prototype nhiều và cần tối ưu thời gian+chi phí thôi


Hehe, mạ đơn giản thì mình có đủ đồ chơi hết: mạ thiếc, mạ đồng, mạ xuyên lỗ bằng carbon. Nhưng mà cái chính là làm biếng vì tốn thời gian quá. Nếu bác mở dịch vụ lo từ a-z nhanh gon lẹ thì quá tốt

Còn ko, bác có thể chế ra cái máy mà nhấn nút 1 phát, vài giờ sau ra tấm mạch hoàn chỉnh ko?

----------


## Challenger

> Bác có cái mạch nào hoàn thiện đưa lên đây cho mình xem với, nếu OK mình đặt khoảng 50 cái loại 10x15cm


Mình đang nghiên cứu tiền khả thi thôi ạ, với lại tập trung vào vấn đề máy mạ thôi, còn dịch vụ làm mạch chắc phải vài tháng nữa  :Smile: 



> Hehe, mạ đơn giản thì mình có đủ đồ chơi hết: mạ thiếc, mạ đồng, mạ xuyên lỗ bằng carbon. Nhưng mà cái chính là làm biếng vì tốn thời gian quá. Nếu bác mở dịch vụ lo từ a-z nhanh gon lẹ thì quá tốt
> 
> Còn ko, bác có thể chế ra cái máy mà nhấn nút 1 phát, vài giờ sau ra tấm mạch hoàn chỉnh ko?


Làm được bác, nhưng máy như vậy kích thước chừng 80m2, giá không dưới 2 tỉ =))

Nói chứ ở các nhà máy lớn rộng hàng ngàn m2 bên châu Âu em thấy người ta cũng chỉ làm tự động giai đoạn mạ mạch thôi, vẫn cần công nhân di chuyển mạch giữa các khâu, và kiểm tra chất lượng mạch xuyên suốt quá trình làm.
À, đó là đối với mạch 2 lớp trở lên, còn 1 lớp thì có thể full tự động với giá chấp nhận được. Mạch sẽ di chuyển nhờ băng chuyền con lăn nằm ngang, mạch vào 1 đầu, ra ở đầu kia.


À mà cái xuyên lỗ carbon bác nói là tự làm hay làm theo quy trình công nghệ, hóa chất nước ngoài ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, keo dẫn điện dùng mạ xuyên lỗ nhanh bán đầy ấy mà. Thời gian đầu mình còn tự pha, về sau mua hết. Sau đó chỉ cần phết keo rồi hút qua các lỗ để activate rồi đem bỏ vào bể mạ thôi.

Còn cái loại máy tự động mà mình nói thì mình đang có đấy bác ợ, ko cần dài tới 80m đâu. Có điều hàng tháng mình phải trả cho mỗi máy từ 6tr-20tr. Cứ cho là 10tr/máy => 1 năm 120tr => 10 năm mới 1.2 tỳ thì vẫn còn rẻ hơn 2 tỷ ợ, mà trả dần tới 10 năm  :Big Grin:  Mấy cái máy này nó còn biết gắn linh kiện & hàn ra sản phẩm cuối luôn  :Big Grin:  

Cái chính mình đang vướng là việc duy trì bể mạ & hệ thống phun soldermask. Lâu mới dùng thì dung dịch mạ phài thay, soldermask phải pha lại, rất mất công và tốn kém

----------

Challenger

----------


## Challenger

> Hehe, keo dẫn điện dùng mạ xuyên lỗ nhanh bán đầy ấy mà. Thời gian đầu mình còn tự pha, về sau mua hết. Sau đó chỉ cần phết keo rồi hút qua các lỗ để activate rồi đem bỏ vào bể mạ thôi.
> 
> Còn cái loại máy tự động mà mình nói thì mình đang có đấy bác ợ, ko cần dài tới 80m đâu. Có điều hàng tháng mình phải trả cho mỗi máy từ 6tr-20tr. Cứ cho là 10tr/máy => 1 năm 120tr => 10 năm mới 1.2 tỳ thì vẫn còn rẻ hơn 2 tỷ ợ, mà trả dần tới 10 năm  Mấy cái máy này nó còn biết gắn linh kiện & hàn ra sản phẩm cuối luôn  
> 
> Cái chính mình đang vướng là việc duy trì bể mạ & hệ thống phun soldermask. Lâu mới dùng thì dung dịch mạ phài thay, soldermask phải pha lại, rất mất công và tốn kém


Cái em nói 80m2 là để làm mạch 2 lớp trở lên đúng chất "nhấn 1 nút" ợ, còn 1 lớp thì dễ rồi, máy nhỏ và đơn giản hơn nhiều lần, chắc không quá 200 củ  :Smile: )

Mà dung dịch mạ sao phải thay bác, nó là dung dịch mạ điện hay mạ hóa mà phải thay? 
Còn soldermask mà phải thay thì chắc do bác để nó tiếp xúc ánh sáng thường nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Dung dịch mạ điện để lâu cũng hư bác ợ.  Mình chơi cả mạ điện và hóa. Bác có làm cho cty sản xuất PCB chưa?

Soldermask cất nơi ko có ánh sáng chứ. Có điều bác làm ít, mỗi lần làm xong phải súc rửa kỹ, ko thì nó vẫn bị polyme hóa dù cất trong phòng tối. Mỗi lần pha dung dịch thì dung dịch ko thể để lâu mà phải dùng hết, ko thể pha 1 lần xài cả tháng được => mỗi lần làm soldermask rất mất công.
Có loại soldermask dạng phim, chỉ cần dán & ủi nhưng vẫn chưa giải quyết được vụ bọt khí. Với lại loại dry film mình có cảm giác ko bền như pp phun.

Bạn xem coi có cách nào giải quyết được những việc đó ko? Còn ko thì cứ mở dịch vụ làm PCB chất lượng ok, giả hợp lý, nhanh chóng là bà con xúm vào liền.

----------


## Challenger

Em có thời gian làm tại công ty mạ điện còn làm PCB thì chưa ạ.

Dung dịch mạ điện sau thời gian sử dụng sẽ tiêu hao phụ gia và tích lũy tạp chất có hại, trong thực tế thì chỉ cần loại bỏ các tạp chất này là sử dụng lại bình thường, đó cũng là phương pháp ít tốn kém và thân thiện môi trường nhất, còn đổ bỏ là trường hợp cực kì hiếm, chỉ sau khi dùng quá lâu (5 năm dùng liên tục trở lên), hoặc lỡ tay làm đổ hóa chất khác vào thì mới phải đổ bỏ. Không biết chỗ cung cấp công nghệ tư vấn cho bác thế nào về việc này??
Ngay cả mạ hóa giờ người ta cũng chế tạo thiết bị tái sinh để tăng thời gian sử dụng dung dịch, có cái tăng gấp 10 so với ban đầu (tất nhiên vẫn cần bổ sung hóa chất mạ), rồi sau đó mới đổ bỏ.

Soldermask bác nói chắc là loại 2 thành phần, đông cứng bằng nhiệt nhỉ? Cái đó thì chịu rồi, cho vào tủ lạnh giữ thì cũng chỉ được 2-3 ngày là max, không có cách nào khắc phục hết bác ạ.
Em thì hướng tới dùng loại soldermask 1 thành phần, đông cứng bằng UV, loại đó bảo quản tốt dùng được tới 2 năm (theo quảng cáo là vậy).
Soldermask dạng phim thì phải ép trong chân không bác ạ, không ai cán nóng cả  :Smile: )

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chính xác, mỗi lần mạ là phải kiểm tra lại độ pH, lâu lâu phải thay dung dịch mạ mới, mệt lắm... Mạ hóa thì lúc dùng phải pha, ko để lâu được, dung dịch mạ kết tủa...

Ko biết có ai đã dùng thử loại soldermask UV chưa? Theo hướng dẫn là phết lên xài liền, ko biết pha loãng với dung môi để phun cho đẹp thì có bị sao ko?

----------


## Challenger

> Theo mình biết thì các loại máy mạ xuyên lỗ thì phải có Paladi mà


Mạ hóa bằng xúc tác Paladi là công nghệ cũ rồi bạn, giờ công nghệ mạ trực tiếp dùng Paladi, carbon hay nhựa dẫn điện đang lên ngôi và đang dần thay thế mạ hóa học.




> Hehe, chính xác, mỗi lần mạ là phải kiểm tra lại độ pH, lâu lâu phải thay dung dịch mạ mới, mệt lắm... Mạ hóa thì lúc dùng phải pha, ko để lâu được, dung dịch mạ kết tủa...
> Ko biết có ai đã dùng thử loại soldermask UV chưa? Theo hướng dẫn là phết lên xài liền, ko biết pha loãng với dung môi để phun cho đẹp thì có bị sao ko?


Em vẫn chưa hiểu ạ, bể mạ đồng điện hóa của anh dùng chất gì mà phải kiểm tra pH? Chỉ có mạ hóa học thì pH mới thay đổi chứ nhỉ?
Mạ điện hóa đồng em dùng dung dịch axit, độ pH không thay đổi dù có sử dụng bể hay không.

----------


## Gamo

> Mạ hóa bằng xúc tác Paladi là công nghệ cũ rồi bạn, giờ công nghệ mạ trực tiếp dùng Paladi, carbon hay nhựa dẫn điện đang lên ngôi và đang dần thay thế mạ hóa học.
> 
> 
> Em vẫn chưa hiểu ạ, bể mạ đồng điện hóa của anh dùng chất gì mà phải kiểm tra pH? Chỉ có mạ hóa học thì pH mới thay đổi chứ nhỉ?
> Mạ điện hóa đồng em dùng dung dịch axit, độ pH không thay đổi dù có sử dụng bể hay không.


Haiz... dung dịch mạ để lâu có bị bay hơi bớt ko, dù có H2SO4?

Nhưng mà chú cứ làm đi rồi post lên share với mọi người thành quả của mình. Nếu tốt thì bà con sẽ đặt hàng thôi

----------


## nhatson

cụ cứ làm đi ah, có dám cơ sở tiểu thủ làm mạch 1 mặt, nếu có công nghệ làm 2 mặt giá hợp lí họ sẽ đầu tư nâng cấp dần

----------

Challenger

----------


## Challenger

> Haiz... dung dịch mạ để lâu có bị bay hơi bớt ko, dù có H2SO4?
> 
> Nhưng mà chú cứ làm đi rồi post lên share với mọi người thành quả của mình. Nếu tốt thì bà con sẽ đặt hàng thôi


Bay hơi nước thì đổ thêm nước vào cho đầy như ban đầu thôi bác @@ 
Nếu bác cần thì em qua khảo sát và điều chỉnh lại bể mạ cho, đảm bảo xài ít nhất 5 năm mới phải đổ bỏ, không thì em trả toàn bộ chi phí thay dung dịch mạ điện cho 5 năm tới luôn  :Wink: 




> cụ cứ làm đi ah, có dám cơ sở tiểu thủ làm mạch 1 mặt, nếu có công nghệ làm 2 mặt giá hợp lí họ sẽ đầu tư nâng cấp dần


Vâng, chắc phải làm một bản demo để thử rồi  :Smile: )

----------


## pcbnhatrang

Các bạn có nhu cầu mua máy mạ xuyên lỗ mạch điện tử, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
PCBNHATRANG - NGUYỄN QUỐC THỊNH - ĐT: 0982442769. đ/c: 1/9 máy nước, phước tân, nha trang
hoặc vào trang: business.google.com/posts/l/14478365191179739985
Rất hân hạnh được hợp tác với các bạn

----------

